# Funny RC videos!! must see



## Penneywize (Dec 10, 2004)

hehe, one of my buddies pointed this video out to me, looks like a pretty close call! can't believe someone would risk this.. you just have to see it to believe it..

Click here to download the mower copter video! 

in case my link doesnt work this is the url:
http://www.monsterrccentral.com/rcvideos/mowercopter.mov

Theres also a few other cool videos I found on that same site here.

I hope no one has already posted this..

Enjoy!!


----------



## Wakester (Dec 7, 2004)

Ha! Check out the one with the girl on the BMX bike (last link in first post). Hilarious. I only wish I could see her reaction when she picked her butt up off the dirt.


----------

